# New WASHER/DRYER...Up and Running; and Earning me KINDLEBOOKS...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Got the new Washer and Dryer delivered and installed today: Work great (both front loaders). 
I'm on my seventh load because we were out of commission for a short time.

*Here's how the new washer and dryer are going to get me Kindlebooks:*

I put a tall plastic container (with a coin slot in the lid for change); right beside the new units. 
I'm going to pretend that I am doing my washing and drying at a Laundromat and each time I do clothes; I am going to pay whatever change I currently have in my change purse to do them. No change; no wash. Every time I go to a store, I am not going to give the correct change, _*purposely*_, so I can receive change back instead.
*COINSTAR: AMAZON: HERE I COME!!!*


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I like that idea.   Now if I can get my daughter to put money in there every weekend when she comes to do her wash.  LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Got the new Washer and Dryer delivered and installed today: Work great (both front loaders).
> I'm on my seventh load because we were out of commission for a short time.
> 
> *Here's how the new washer and dryer are going to get me Kindlebooks:*
> ...


You can also put any loose change you find in the washer/dryer in the cups!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughter comes home; expects me to do her wash, and takes it back to college dirty...because I am no longer her maid.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have heard of other people who do this: they "pay" themselves to do their laundry.

What brand of washer/dryer did you get, sjc? I had to spring for a new pair back in November. So far they are working great (front loaders for us, too).

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wonderful idea!  In the meantime you have all the free books to read!


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a really great idea!!  I usually have a ton of change after various errands and really it's not like the money would even be missed! The nearest Coinstar that does the eCerts is a little ways away.. but worth the trip! 

Thank you for an awesome idea!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> What brand of washer/dryer did you get, sjc? I had to spring for a new pair back in November. So far they are working great (front loaders for us, too).


I got the Samsung VRT Steam set: I was so torn between the Samsung and the Whirlpool. The 2 main reasons I chose the Samsung:

1. Fantastic reviews for vibration and noise for the washer. 
2. The dryer had a stainless steel drum and the Whirlpool did not.

I hope that I'm not sorry afterward; I know Whirlpool has been around for years...Samsung...not so long. What name did you get and have you had any problems??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We got a Kenmore (Sears) which is made by Whirlpool.

I have a very small closet that the W/D has to squeeze into. We have to have stackable front loader pair and they have to be a specific measurement...which sort of limits our choices. So far so good, no problems yet.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Leslie:* I think the whole stackable idea is such a great concept. It is so beneficial. I wish my parents would consider it...My poor mother; cancer and all, has to trot down to the basement to do laundry. They have a perfect closet for it upstairs; if my father would only bite the bullet.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a front loader, too. I wanted the largest capacity washer and dryer I could find and that's what I got. They are about 5 years old now and never had a problem with either one except when my son left a pencil in his pocket. The pencil poked a hole in the rubber gasket that seals the door of the washer. My husband was able to replace the gasket but it was pretty pricey, not near as much as a new washer though.

That's a good idea to collect your spare change like that. Someone else in another thread mentioned a similar concept except with cooking. She put her change jar in the kitchen and her family has to contribute to it in order for her to keep cooking.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wannabe:
Yikes, a pencil?  Ouch...I'll have to warn the crew.

Saving change is a great way to save.  Not the first time I've done it.  Over the years my "change" bought the kids their swing set (back when they were tots); Gas Barbecue Grill, Custom Drapes, A Family Vacation Disney World.  I have one of the tall (remember from the 70's) copycat Coke Bottles Coin Bank stands about 3 feet tall...you know the one; unless I'm dating myself.  My mom did it her whole married life; still saving her quarters!!


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I have collected coins from my families pockets when washing for years.  It is more along the line of "finders keepers" particularly when I am doing the washing.  My son and daughter came home from college this Christmas with two weeks of laundry.  I did it once for them and then they knew where to find the washing machine.  Mine are stackable front loaders in the basement.  They were perfect in that space because  they had only a inch clearance.  Whew!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

first thing mom said when my bro and i came home from first semester...."How much laundry do you have?!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son always brings a huge bag of laundry when he comes home. I don't mind.  He does it himself; he's just happy not to have to go to a laundramat.

Ann


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The new washer and dryer are doing overtime. That being said: because the clothes don't swish around in a huge tub of water; my son thinks the front loader doesn't clean the clothes well. He keeps on saying, "Where's the water; this thing doesn't wash good." He hates the new washer...I can't convince him otherwise!! I've explained the energy saver technology and he thinks...less water...less clean.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I've never gotten out of the habit of collecting change ... every few days I have to empty out my coin purse and put my change in a ceramic pot in the bedroom. Every few months I roll up the change and exchange them for bills at local stores. We don't have a coinstar machine in my area, but local merchants are happy to take rolled coins since there isn't a bank here either ... just wish I could exchange them for Kindle books 

BTW - I bought a Miele washer/dryer set six years ago -- also front-loading -- and haven't had any problems with either of them. The only thing I should have done, and didn't, is buy the riser/stand they make to lift the washer/dryer up from the floor - it would be easier to transfer wash to the dryer if I didn't have to bend down quite so far. Water is an issue here, so I like the fact that front-load washers use less water (and less soap) and mine can spin clothes so that they don't take long at all to dry, saving on electricity too. The clothes come out just as clean, IMO. Before these I had an old pump-action agitator -- it ate holes it my towels! When our Miele dishwasher developed a problem a few months ago, a Miele technican was able to walk me through the diagnostics test over the phone - then he sent me a special tool in the mail and walked me through the repair over the phone. Saved me major $ ... the closest repair person is about 3 hours away.
Glynnis


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

That was cool that he sent you a tool and helped you fix the problem.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Glynnis: Collecting your spare change is a simple and economical way to get items you wouldn't normally buy otherwise; or just to plain *save*. (As I've been trying to teach my kids)

Wow what customer service Miele provided. That was very kind of them to send you the proper tool and to walk you through the repair. It's funny you should mention the risers: We didn't order them because I didn't want to spend the extra money. My husband went and bought them the next day after serious consideration; he said we would regret it later if not. So *I guess you have confirmed his suspicions.* Thanks for the informative post; much appreciated.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> I got the Samsung VRT Steam set: I was so torn between the Samsung and the Whirlpool. The 2 main reasons I chose the Samsung:
> 
> 1. Fantastic reviews for vibration and noise for the washer.
> 2. The dryer had a stainless steel drum and the Whirlpool did not.
> ...


I have to buy new washer/dryer some time this year. I would like a front load/stackables. They are in the garage for me. I haven't done any reading about the steamer. How do they work? Why? I like the idea of not having wrinkles. Will the cold water wash clothes shrink with steam? Ignorant inquiring minds want to know.

Yogini2


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*yogini2:* Actually; for cold water items there is a feature called SILVERCARE and what it does: is it releases minuscule traces of silver into the wash which kills 99 percent of bacteria _without_ the use of bleach.

So far (it's only been a week tomorrow since delivered) I am very happy. It is so quiet compared to my old washer. Here is the info re: the Steam and Silver Care cycles:

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/detail/detail.do?group=homeappliances&type=washersdryers&subtype=washers&model_cd=WF338AAW/XAA


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We just bought a front loader washer ( the Whirelpool Duet). I love it. I wanted something that was energy efficient and was willing to pay the extra for the Front Loading model. I didn't get the steam or the risers.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> *yogini2:* Actually; for cold water items there is a feature called SILVERCARE and what it does: is it releases minuscule traces of silver into the wash which kills 99 percent of bacteria _without_ the use of bleach.
> 
> So far (it's only been a week tomorrow since delivered) I am very happy. It is so quiet compared to my old washer. Here is the info re: the Steam and Silver Care cycles:
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/detail/detail.do?group=homeappliances&type=washersdryers&subtype=washers&model_cd=WF338AAW/XAA


thank you sjc

It sounds great. I'm really tired of ironing. And so many features. A win-win.

Yogini2
Thank you sj


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

sjc said:


> *yogini2:* Actually; for cold water items there is a feature called SILVERCARE and what it does: is it releases minuscule traces of silver into the wash which kills 99 percent of bacteria _without_ the use of bleach.


So, not a good choice for vampires (or Vampyre)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SJC,

I always give bills and get change back. Also, I'm a waitress and I'm forever getting change (we won't talk about the $4 in quarters tip I got last night..better than a poke in the eye) and that stays in my pocket to go in the jar each night. I started this a couple of years ago for our trip to Disney. We managed to save over $300 this way. It's now part of my book money. 

As for laundry, I used to pay my oldest daughter to do it. She got $1.50 a load to wash, dry, and fold...an extra $.50 if she put it away. Considering we're a family of 6 with 5 cats and 2 dogs, the washer runs at least twice a day. She was raking in the dough and I was going bankrupt. Now it usually gets washed and dried no problem, folding and putting away is another story. I'm forever battling Mt. Laundry on the couch.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*luvmy4brats:*
I hear you. The washing and drying aren't a problem; it's definitely the putting away. I too, have the couch *problem*. I once made it the *front lawn* problem!!


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL front yard eh?  Too funny!

I to am constantly battling the laundry here.. We're a family of 4, but I swear my kids change 80 times a day.. I'll find things in the wash that I KNOW they didn't wear..  

I'm also anti put the clothes away.. most times we "live" out of the folded piles on the laundry room counter..


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I stopped washing the kids' clothes when they started mixing clean with dirty just not to put them away.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> The new washer and dryer are doing overtime. That being said: because the clothes don't swish around in a huge tub of water; my son thinks the front loader doesn't clean the clothes well. He keeps on saying, "Where's the water; this thing doesn't wash good." He hates the new washer...I can't convince him otherwise!! I've explained the energy saver technology and he thinks...less water...less clean.


My Dad was fascinated by the washer when he was visiting. He watched two loads of laundry and kept commenting on how different the motion was. It was kind of cute to watch.

I know I enjoyed watching the new roomba when it was vacuuming for me. I hate sweeping and vacuuming. We got the roomba as a Christmas gift and would sit there watching the silly thing work. I got over it but it was so cool to watch it work. Which tells me that I am fathers daughter. He watched the laundry, I watched the vacuum. Things got clean and we proved that we are easily entertained.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> ... I enjoyed watching the new roomba when it was vacuuming for me. I hate sweeping and vacuuming. We got the roomba as a Christmas gift and would sit there watching the silly thing work. I got over it but it was so cool to watch it work.


I'd love to get a Roomba - unfortunately my dogs, Acorn and Merlin, are very game little terriers and I'm afraid they would decide that Roomba is some kind of enemy intruder they must destroy  Still, I've got it on my Amazon wish list all the same ...
Glynnis


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Loooooove my Roomba.  My Kindle (goes without saying).


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I wonder about that silver care option on the washer.  Where does the silver come from?  I am sure it's probably environmentally safe but how is it treated/filtered out?  It sounds very interesting.  It would make a funny story about a vampire using it unwittingly and end up being allergic to his clothes.


I'd love to have a whole fleet of Roombas(not woomba) to unleash on my yard and house.  Anything that cleans and maintains my place all by itself is all right by me.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampy: Lol....We love you. Supposedly, it's trace amounts. Silver is an antibacterial. Comes in a manufacturer installed cartridge good for 10 years (we'll see). I know mine is going in my septic system. Good; maybe it will kill the stuff in there and I'll only have to have it emptied every 4-5 years!! Here is link with specifics...http://www.samsung.com/silvercare/3steps.htm


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

You really do not want to kill off the 'bug's in your septic tank. They filter out all of your undesirable biological solids by eating them. If they don't do that, your tank will be needing to be emptied a lot sooner and will smell even worse.

I KNOW WHAT i AM TALKING ABOUT! i KNOW EVERYTHING! DO NOT DISPUTE ME!!!(acting like a know it all off. This was the humor portion of the post.)

If you need a sense of humor you may find it here...or not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I KNOW WHAT i AM TALKING ABOUT! i KNOW EVERYTHING! DO NOT DISPUTE ME!!!(acting like a know it all off. This was the humor portion of the post.)


Are you going to force me to go off on a rant? I have done so recently and I may have to work up a head of steam first.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Are you going to force me to go off on a rant? I have done so recently and I may have to work up a head of steam first.


I don't think you meant to have a play on words, but considering the conversation, I think, started out about a steaming washer...that's pretty funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

The best humor is often the stuff that's unintentional.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL...  Actuallllllly...I just had the septic emptied and the guy said it looked great and whatever I am doing keep doing.  I throw yeast down the drain about once a month it creates a bacteria and keeps the septic in bacteria haven.  I NEVER throw anything down the sink; like grease, food scraps...etc.  I only use septic safe cleaners and paper.  I'm going green...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool, sounds like you're doing great.  A well fed bug is a happy bug.  Grease is one of the worst things and you got that under controle.


----------

